
A 194-year-old Apple tree, the matriarch of Northwest Apple industry, has died - jelliclesfarm
https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/22/us/old-apple-tree-vancouver-washington-dead-scn-trnd/index.html
======
082349872349872
TFA didn't mention how long apple orchards are normally economically viable.

I'm used to seeing roughly 30-year orchard lifetimes. How does that compare
with your fruits?

